# QLD.. Borumba Dam and a vist to Lake Cootharaba 16-21 May 11



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

_click on pics to enlarge_

A group of blokes who are members of _Team Old Farts_ and _Team Green Ginger_ decided to travel to Borumba Dam for a first visit for some and see if a saratoga could be found, and on arrival set up camp near the dam









Along for the fun were Eric /lantana, Doug /Dougout, Greg /Blackant, Jim /Jumaji, Chris /Gunston, Waz /Seadog, and Dodge and all onsite no later than Monday arvo, and after setting up camp was more a reaquaint yarn and a few laughs near the camp fire after tea
















Tuesday it was on the water in gents hours to find the water temp [24 max] very cool for toga with Eric suggesting about 28c would be better
















Waz was very happy in the first picture as he had taken a targeted toga ...... if Lantana is the toga king, would Waz be the toga queen now?









Ashore then to have some smoko
















More pics to follow in a few minutes


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Good to see the Old Farts out there having fun .How old before you can be eligible to become a team fart dodge?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

_click on pics to enlarge them_

Jumaji was poking up around Yabba Creek
















I wandered into a nice spot and found a bass not even a rat but more a mouse size
















Over the three days at the dam the days were ideal except for the cold water, and the others can tell their own stories on this thread, but will certainly be looking for a rerun on warmer water.

Gunston and Dodge headed off Friday morning to have a night stop and recon at Lake Cootharaba on the way home, while the others went on the road home























The 6 days away were great with a good bunch of blokes and nice to have checked out both locations even if the fishing was not so hot.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

joejoe said:


> .How old before you can be eligible to become a team fart dodge?


You pass the entry level Joe


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sign me up then dodge.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Interested to know how long it took you to paddle up to the timber at Kingham & Yabba arms ? Been meaning to do the paddle in my smal bass kayak. I have heard 40 mins in a Hobie is that about right ? Cheers Pat


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

4weightfanatic said:


> Interested to know how long it took you to paddle up to the timber at Kingham & Yabba arms ?


Pat we were dawdling up the dam, fishing as we went along the shoreline either casting or trolling so guess about a couple of hours ..... but reckon if you just paddled your bass direct to the creek junctions from the ramp you could also do it in 40 minutes by paddling a moderately straight course cutting the corners through the standing timber.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Had a great few days with a group of fellow old-farts in a fantastic location, thanks for the company guys :lol: :lol: endlessly.
This was my second only trip to Borumba in search of that elusive, prehistoric fish, the mighty Toga.
( a bit too cool now for surface action but we know that before-hand ).
Unfortunately for me this trip presented the same results as previous ....... one only, hit /on /off /surface strike 
( all over red-rover in a matter of seconds ) :shock: Bugger, never mind there's always another day.

My best for the trip was this 39cm Bass taken down at about the 6 mt. mark. Off he went to enjoy the rest of his day.








luckily the weather-gods where relatively kind to us with most days on the dam being about "picture perfect".








early mornings add a "fresh" nip in the air, affording gentlemen old-farts plenty of time to contemplate their next move. ;-)








misty morning camp and barely a creature to be seen anywhere.









Let's do it again guys ....... before we all get "too" old.
cheers;
doug


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

with all the ocean, lakes and rivers on my doorstep I still love to have a look at what others have to play with. That is some lovely country you were in and maybe one day I'll get the chance to wander up through Qld. Seems a bit strange to a NSW south coaster to hear 24c being described as "cold"...

Fish like the saratoga and the barra do send their siren call out... one day, - but in the mean time there are good fish to chase at home...

cheers

John


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good to see you old farts having a good time , i bet Wazza sung 6 nursery rhymes when he landed that Toga, i think its a great pity i dont live up there as i definately qualify for the Old farts Club , and i would love it


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

A great few days was had by all.
They company was great and entertaining, with many a laugh breaking the tranquility.

This was my first trip to Borumba and although I came up with a doughnut in the fish department it won't be my last.
No fish but both Jumaji and I got to catch and eat redclaw for the first time 8)

Dodge and I left for lake Cootharaba on the Friday only to find a howling wind and the forcast of storms lasting the weekend.
When a tent pole broke setting up the tent it signaled that maybe it was time to head home.

When my wife saw the photos she said "I've got a few days off in June, how about we go up there" 
No argument from me   

Looking forward to the next Team get together.
C


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a great trip guys and Dodge i love that lake at night picture.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Eric, LOVING the rainbow in the piccie of the camp


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

_What a great trip, pcturesque countryside, flat, well manicured campsites, hottish clean showers, clean toilets,brilliant company, the odd fish, what more could a man [or woman,] ask for! To be quite honest I've caught Saratoga and Bass before [however not a lot] but I was really interested in Red claw. Heard a lot about them but never seen one, let alone eaten one. Bought a couple of traps, baited them with soap and BINGO! overnight had myself a feed of them. Gunston had some as well, cooked his in salted water, I did mine in olive oil and some selected herbs. Chris's [ Gunston] tasted much better than mine, very much like an ocean prawn.  
The actual lake Borumba is absolutely brilliant, lots of dead timber, grassy banks, good launching area,the lakes not too big, all of it is accessable in one day. [A fairly large day admittedley in a kayak] However you don't need to cover the whole lake to catch fish. The weather was kind to us without any heavy rain or wind, heard some terrific stories around the campfire at nights , a couple from Eric [Lantana] and Greg [Blackant ]being memorable. The story Eric told about a '49 Mercury, a couple of bare buttocks,cold gonads and two policemen certainly drew a lot of laughs. That set the tone for one of the evenings!
I hope we do it again one day at this Dam [preferably in a warmer month as it was a tad too cold for some serious Saratoga action]. I will be a definite starter as the guys there this time were top shelf company. I absolutely fell in love with Dougouts Native Marvil kayak and am seriously looking at one for myself!
Have attached some photos to be viewed with the other posts to give some idea of the atmosphere of the event.







_


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You take some fantastic trips, Dodge and crew. I am envious of all your camping by good water.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

> Looks like a great trip guys, well done. I can only imagine the stories and BS that were told around the camp fire.


I must admit, if a bullshit detector was around the campsite the batteries would have been replaced a few times   

C


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

All those trees look like a lure/spinnerbait graveyard. Looks like a nice spot if only wivenhoe had a campsite that would be handy as I only live 15 mins away as I always forget something no matter how many times I check it all.


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

I enjoyed my few days at Borumba Dam - it's a top place for kayak fishing. The highlight of the trip was catching my first Saratoga which was caught on a spinner bate. Dodge congratulated me then went as weird as a blue cattle dog on cracker night :shock: 
I really enjoyed the company - it was great we should make it an old farts annual event- thanks Lantana ;-)


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great report & pics !!


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

There's not much I can add. I had a ball. The company was great. Plenty of bs around the camp fire at night.
No toga this time either but when the water warms up, will be back.
Thanks to everyone who came along on what I hope is an annual trip.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever be able to look at a 40 mm hole the same way again


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Indiedog
Lets just say you don't want to get to the bottom of things!
:twisted:

C


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

indiedog said:


> Is that the size of a sound hole in a banjo??


 mate, think more along the lines of a scupper hole ;-) 
on second thought "Nooooo" we really don't want to go there. :shock:


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

BigGee said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > But you baited your traps with soap!!?? What the??
> ...


It does work a treat the old soap in the nets, the animal fats they can't resist. I've seen it work on a cray too...


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

To the Borumbans who heard the story, a 40mm opening can be quite small at times :lol:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

> To the Borumbans who heard the story, a 40mm opening can be quite small at times


Gilbo you weren't ever in prison were you    

C


----------

